# The Causerie of A Mutant Mien



## 9:05AM (Apr 1, 2006)

*Riteofpassage; hierophant; nirvana; didactic*? Certainly a mogul of mutant mien/rectitude.

I was a casualty of _The Manhattan Project Nuclear Fission_, desideratum 1945 as I call it, at the fetal stage of six months, two weeks and thirteen days of my developement.

The indemnity, remunerate(s), of the Manhattan Project nuclear fission, of the government has and will be my panacea.

'I'm Glad' :!:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

I hear ya man


----------



## christodenisto2 (Oct 13, 2007)

What exactly are you talking about?

did you get some sort of deformity as a result of exposure during the manhattan project?

did you get some sort of wierd psychiatric conditiion?

Or is the post an advertisement for soap or something?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome back 9:05AM.


----------



## 9:05AM (Apr 1, 2006)

christodenisto2 said:


> What exactly are you talking about?
> 
> did you get some sort of deformity as a result of exposure during the manhattan project?
> 
> ...


christodenisto2

To answer your question, yes I was afflicted with a 'mutant encephalopathy' at this hour of my fetal stage, e.g. malfunctioning autarky and acerbity.

Medication and therapy (regimen) has allowed bearable inurement.


----------



## 9:05AM (Apr 1, 2006)

Im still the same person said:


> I hear ya man


still the same person;

Thanks for the word of solace.


----------



## 9:05AM (Apr 1, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Welcome back 9:05AM.



Emulated Puppet}eer

I humbling thank you for the warm reception.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

Any time, I hope you stick around longer this time. You're more then welcome to PM me.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Hello 9:05AM, you seem like an interesting person. Care to share a little more about your history with us?


----------



## 9:05AM (Apr 1, 2006)

CECIL said:


> Hello 9:05AM, you seem like an interesting person. Care to share a little more about your history with us?


CECIL

I am glad to make your acquaintance. I was born and raised in the USA. I was struck down at the fetal stage of six months and fifteen days with a mutant psychopathy by the Manhattan Project Nuclear Fission. My mother (deceased) was of German/Spanish descent. Father was of the Nahuatl lineage, also deceased. Both parents were born in America. I am the fourth of five siblings. I am male with an ethnic visage. Salt and pepper hair, six feet tall and weigh 217 lbs. I graduated high school in 1964 and very little city college. Was married once forty years ago but my mutant psychopathy was too much for her to bear. She left after two years into our marriage. Never seen her again. I've had other relationships with women but never thought of marriage again. Reason being is that my regimen has to take priority.

I love writing on the computer. Mainly 'posts.' I like the geographic area which I live in now. Some mountains and sort of a high desert.

Well this is about all that I can share for now.

Be well and have a nice day.

--9:05AM :|


----------



## christodenisto2 (Oct 13, 2007)

Can you share a bit more about your 'mutant psychopathy'?

What exactly is it like, and how has it improved in the last few years?

cheers,

christodenisto


----------



## 9:05AM (Apr 1, 2006)

christodenisto2 said:


> Can you share a bit more about your 'mutant psychopathy'?
> 
> What exactly is it like, and how has it improved in the last few years?
> 
> ...


christodenisto2

The four *key* words here are autarky, neophilia, reticence, and acerbity. With deferent people other handicaps may occur.

I was put on Depekote early on and after a couple of years I was put on Effexor XR which I am taking now. The Effexor XR is doing a lot of good. It has allowed _inurement_ in my life. I still go to my support groups for support and doing some "catch-up" therapy.

I've composited sixty-two years into this post. Still this is basically the whole remunerates.

A peronal monostich titled* Closure

Seattle in the winter looks how I feel*.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Seattle in the winter looks how I feel

Rain coming down on a grey, dreary day looks how I feel. Always has, always will. Emptiness resides, temperate fantasy overwhelming majority lifehood, timely descent.


----------



## 9:05AM (Apr 1, 2006)

I write Seattle in the winter looks how I feel.
People see:


> Rain coming down on a grey, dreary day looks how I feel. Always has, always will. Emptiness resides, temperate fantasy overwhelming majority lifehood, timely descent.


I see _endeavor, cooperation, unity, and healing_.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Some of the words you used confused me, so I had to look them up 

autarky - An autarky is an economy that is self-sufficient and does not take part in international trade, or severely limits trade with the outside world. Likewise it refers to an ecosystem not affected by influences from the outside, which relies entirely on its own resources. In the economic meaning, it is also referred to as a closed economy.

Neophilia - Neophilia is defined as a love of novelty and new things. A neophile is an individual who is unusually accepting of new things and excited by novelty.

Reticence -

1.	disposed to be silent or not to speak freely; reserved.
2.	reluctant or restrained.

Acerbity - 
1.	sourness, with roughness or astringency of taste.
2.	harshness or severity, as of temper or expression.

So am I right in saying that you have a love of new things yet you limit your interactions with other people? You like to be independant and rely on your own resources. You have learned to be reserved and feel restrained, which has made you feel bitter towards life or perhaps makes you angry to the point you sometimes lose your temper?


----------



## 9:05AM (Apr 1, 2006)

CECIL said:


> Some of the words...
> 
> autarky - An autarky is...
> 
> ...


autarky: self-sufficiency; independence
WEBSTER'S NEW WORLD COLLEGE DICTIONARY
Fourth Edition, (C) 2001

neophiliac: obsessive craver of new things
WEBSTER'S NEW WORLD THESAURUS, (C) 1999
*-IAC* people with a certain condition, obsession, or interest

reticent, adjective (reticence, noun): habitually silent or uncommunicative; disinclined to speak readily
WEBSTER'S NEW WORLD COLLEGE DICTIONARY
Fourth Editon, (C) 2001

acerbity: sharpness, bitterness, or harshness of temper, words etc.
WEBSTERS'S NEW CO...
Fourth Edition, (C) 2001

I was obsessed with neophilia. The autarky (failing) part had me pinned down to a none employable status.

These four terms were a hindrance to me for the better part of my life. Today with some medication I am inured to them.

I hope this will clarify matters.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

[quote name="9]These four terms were a hindrance to me for the better part of my life. Today with some medication I am inured to them.
[/quote]

Inured:

1.	to accustom to hardship, difficulty, pain, etc.; toughen or harden
2.	to come into use; take or have effect.
3.	to become beneficial or advantageous.

So, is it just that you have become accustomed to these terms or you have learned how they can be beneficial and advantageous to you?

It seems most of the terms you describe could either act as a hindrance or be used as powerful gifts. How do you see them now?


----------



## 9:05AM (Apr 1, 2006)

> CECIL said:
> 
> 
> > It seems most of the terms you describe could either act as a hindrance or be used as powerful gifts. How do you see them now?


Begging your pardon. I will have to leave it at *lacuna* for now.

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Fair enough. Feel free to talk to us again if you feel like it


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

*Sigh*... dyslexia rules me


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Autarky and neophilia could be autistic traits. I have a friend who is extremely intrigued by "how things work"; neophilia is a means of excitement in a world where he feels he is different and cannot be sustained by the mundane. There are a lot of people out there who aspire for self-sufficiency. I think it is understandable, but ultimately sad because mutual trust and co-operation, when it works, is a blessing, really.


----------



## 9:05AM (Apr 1, 2006)

CECIL said:


> So, is it just that you have become accustomed to these terms or you have learned how they can be beneficial and advantageous to you?
> 
> It seems most of the terms you describe could either act as a hindrance or be used as powerful gifts. How do you see them now?




CECIL

I am doing a bit of inhibition and three weeks ago I had a dream that settled my neophilia. I dreamt of a long tunnel which was made of pure gold. Dreams can be wild. In the dream I was made steward of this tunnel. It was a special dream for me. I am no longer obessed with neophilia.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Wow that's cool - sounds like a really powerful dream  What do you think the tunnel represents?


----------



## 9:05AM (Apr 1, 2006)

CECIL

The powerful dream of the golden tunnel.

I will start by saying that there was a beganning and end to the tunnel.

First the end of it. The end of it came out on the precise location where the children of Isreal made for themselfs a _golden calf_ after leaving the bondage of Egypt and were in the wilderness. Moses in rage destroyed the image of the calf razingly--Biblical fact.

The tunnel spanned two continents and an ocean.

The inside of the tunnel was large enough to drive buses through.

The tunnel began in Denver.

This is all that I can remember.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Interesting dream 9:05AM


----------

